# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Fetë janë krijuar nga hebrenjtë!

## prizrenasi_30

Librat fetare sic jane Bibla dhe Kur'ani jane kopje te librave antike fetare te hebrenjeve me disa shtesa (ndryshime) te vogla e gjithashtu feja katolike dhe ajo islame jane pasardhese te fese çifute.

Hebrenjte jane njerez shume te mençur, i tregojne te tjereve perralla per jeten e boten tjeter dhe i bejne te besojne ose te shpresojne per shperblimin ne boten tjeter kurse vete i shfrytezojne te gjitha te mirat materiale te kesaj bote dhe bejne jete luksoze ne krah te tjereve. 

Shikoni ne foton e bashkengjitur se si e kane mbushur boten me fe te ndryshme hebrenjte kurse ata vete jane nje numer shume i vogel!

----------


## ganimet

Jo nese e kan shpik edhe kuranin qe neser  kom me kalu ne budizem.

----------


## shalja1

> Jo nese e kan shpik edhe kuranin qe neser  kom me kalu ne budizem.


Ashtu eshte shko sa me shpejte se baza e kuranit eshte te hebrenjet.

----------


## ganimet

All-llahu xh.h per mes xhibrilit a.s  ose Gabrielit  ju shfaq njerzve me te devotshem   me besnik  nga mesi i tyre per ti thirrur ne rrugen e drejt ne obligimet ndaj rrethit ,mesit ku jetonin dhe per ti thirrur ne besim ,po per fat te keq udhzimi nuk vlente per te gjith pore nga mesi i tyre kishte  edhe besimtar te devotshem  e bindes te cilve imani ose dashuria per Zotin   u kisht hyre ne zemrat e tyre.All-llahu xh.h  obligoj ose porositi dhe ngarkoj me porosi ,detura te gjith profetet ,pore tek bashksia ose rrethi  i gjdo  te derguari porosi vlente per aq koh sa te vinte nji i derguar tjeter.Mbi 1400 Pejgamer permend Muhamedi a.s  te cilet  shum prej tyre nuk i besoi populli ,disa u turturuan ,u perndoqen   e raste te ngjashme .Detyrat dhe obligimet ndryshonin sikure kushtetuta e shteteve  dhe me ndrrimin e mentalitetit njerzor si kure ata devijonin ndeshkimi u vinte dhe kure ata shprehnin besim te sinqert All-llahu shfaqte nji te derguar per mes xhibrili  dhe pergezonte popullin besimtar .Te permendet vetem rasti i Hazreti Musait a.s kure deti ju hap  a nuk ishte pra musai i derguar dhe i devotshmi .Me ket sprov nuk esht sprovuar Isai a.s pore Allahu xh.h e beri si femij ta mbroj nenen Mejrem nga intrigat .All-llahu xh.h te mose e zgjas temen u shfaq  popujve te me hershem ne menyra shum te qarta dhe ata qe besuan besuan e ata qe nuk besuan mbeten prej te humburve ,kshtu deshti Allahu shfaqi Muhamed Mustafan a.s  qe me sprova qe nuk i shohim si ymetet tjera ta besoj dhe te mose jemi prej atyre mosebesitar .

----------


## iliria e para

Secili njeri qe mend pak me shume se pula kur ta shoh kete karte fetare do ta kete te kjarte se si jane perhpur fete dhe se keto jane nga njeriu.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> All-llahu xh.h per mes xhibrilit a.s  ose Gabrielit  ju shfaq njerzve me te devotshem   me besnik  nga mesi i tyre per ti thirrur ne rrugen e drejt ne obligimet ndaj rrethit ,mesit ku jetonin dhe per ti thirrur ne besim ,po per fat te keq udhzimi nuk vlente per te gjith pore nga mesi i tyre kishte  edhe besimtar te devotshem  e bindes te cilve imani ose dashuria per Zotin   u kisht hyre ne zemrat e tyre.All-llahu xh.h  obligoj ose porositi dhe ngarkoj me porosi ,detura te gjith profetet ,pore tek bashksia ose rrethi  i gjdo  te derguari porosi vlente per aq koh sa te vinte nji i derguar tjeter.Mbi 1400 Pejgamer permend Muhamedi a.s  te cilet  shum prej tyre nuk i besoi populli ,disa u turturuan ,u perndoqen   e raste te ngjashme .Detyrat dhe obligimet ndryshonin sikure kushtetuta e shteteve  dhe me ndrrimin e mentalitetit njerzor si kure ata devijonin ndeshkimi u vinte dhe kure ata shprehnin besim te sinqert All-llahu shfaqte nji te derguar per mes xhibrili  dhe pergezonte popullin besimtar .Te permendet vetem rasti i Hazreti Musait a.s kure deti ju hap  a nuk ishte pra musai i derguar dhe i devotshmi .Me ket sprov nuk esht sprovuar Isai a.s pore Allahu xh.h e beri si femij ta mbroj nenen Mejrem nga intrigat .All-llahu xh.h te mose e zgjas temen u shfaq  popujve te me hershem ne menyra shum te qarta dhe ata qe besuan besuan e ata qe nuk besuan mbeten prej te humburve ,kshtu deshti Allahu shfaqi Muhamed Mustafan a.s  qe me sprova qe nuk i shohim si ymetet tjera ta besoj dhe te mose jemi prej atyre mosebesitar .


Nuk eshte e sigurte nese profetet kane pranuar shpallje nga Engjujt apo Zoti, ka mundesi te kete qene Djalli vete ai qe ju eshte shfaqur atyre.

Mos harro ti Ganimet, se vete Muhamedi kur e ka pa per here te pare Xhibrilin eshte frikesuar shume dhe ka ikur me vrap per ne shtepi dhe eshte shtrire ne krevat i kapur nga ethet!

Kjo dmth se sipas te gjitha gjasave ai e ka pa Djallin dhe eshte frikesuar nga pamja e tij e tmerrshme.

----------


## extreme

Kurani flet per judaizmin edhe krishterizmin si dy fe te derguara nga zoti por te devijuara nga njeriu , me ket duani te thuani se Zoti ato libra i qoj te pa kompletuara apo cfar cfar njeriu do mund te ndryshonte fjalen e Zotit . Por pse Kurani nuk flet asgje per besimin Kabalah nga i cili rjedh Judaizmi . osht identike thuja  .

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Eshte interesant: çifutet ja kane ndaluar shume gjera te tjereve, si p.sh. kamaten kurse vete i udheheqin shumicen e bankave neper bote. 

Por, kuptohet se ata jane shume te mençur dhe nuk kane deshire qe te kene konkurrence ne kete bote. 

Prandaj çifutet i kane shpikur fete dhe i kane perhapur neper bote ne menyre qe t'i mbajne njerezit te okupuar pas gjerave abstrakte e vete te udheheqin me te mirat materiale te kesaj bote.

----------


## leci

> Librat fetare sic jane Bibla dhe Kur'ani jane kopje te librave antike fetare te hebrenjeve me disa shtesa (ndryshime) te vogla e gjithashtu feja katolike dhe ajo islame jane pasardhese te fese çifute.
> 
> Hebrenjte jane njerez shume te mençur, i tregojne te tjereve perralla per jeten e boten tjeter dhe i bejne te besojne ose te shpresojne per shperblimin ne boten tjeter kurse vete i shfrytezojne te gjitha te mirat materiale te kesaj bote dhe bejne jete luksoze ne krah te tjereve. 
> 
> Shikoni ne foton e bashkengjitur se si e kane mbushur boten me fe te ndryshme hebrenjte kurse ata vete jane nje numer shume i vogel!


Me shpikjen e sistemit bankar dhe atij fetar e kap njerezimin nga topet e nuk leviz me.

----------


## Marduk

Hebrenjt e kan Kriju Fejen e vet vetem mos me u kan Rob te Egjiptit...se deri sa ka ekzistu Egjipti kta s'jan kana rahat...e per kete mos me pas Besim te Egjipti e kan Kriju Fejen e vet qe mos te kthehen ma kurr tek ata...por Moisiu kur i ka cliru Robt nga Egjipti prap s'ka mund me arrit popullin e vet qysh ka dasht, se pas 40 diteve qe kan shpetu prej Egjiptit prap kan dal kundra Zotit Jahveh, qe e kan ba nje Zot Pagan Baal qe kan qen ne form te Dhis n'Dukat. Por me kohe kur ka ardh pastaj edhe Krishterimi kan ndryshu senet sa qe Hebrenjt jan shpartallu ne disa vende por prap vendi i tyne ka qen tek Jerusalemi. Por krysorja eshte qe kan qen jasht Rrezikut prej Egjiptiasve dhe prej kohes se shkaterrimit te Feve Populloro-Pagane. Me kete Hebrenjt kan ndryshu neper shekuj pastaj Krishterimi ka ba hapje marramendese ne bote, tani Islamizmi e keshtu me radhe...

Por nje gje di me than qe Fet Monoteiste jan te pecjellura vetem prej atyre Politeiste a prej Hebraizmit nuk mendoj qe kan marr ndonje gje...por nejse prap Historis s'ju dihet ckas mundesh me ndodh...

----------


## Eliyahu

> Hebrenjt e kan Kriju Fejen e vet vetem mos me u kan Rob te Egjiptit...se deri sa ka ekzistu Egjipti kta s'jan kana rahat...e per kete mos me pas Besim te Egjipti e kan Kriju Fejen e vet qe mos te kthehen ma kurr tek ata...por Moisiu kur i ka cliru Robt nga Egjipti prap s'ka mund me arrit popullin e vet qysh ka dasht, se pas 40 diteve qe kan shpetu prej Egjiptit prap kan dal kundra Zotit Jahveh, qe e kan ba nje Zot Pagan Baal qe kan qen ne form te Dhis n'Dukat. Por me kohe kur ka ardh pastaj edhe Krishterimi kan ndryshu senet sa qe Hebrenjt jan shpartallu ne disa vende por prap vendi i tyne ka qen tek Jerusalemi. Por krysorja eshte qe kan qen jasht Rrezikut prej Egjiptiasve dhe prej kohes se shkaterrimit te Feve Populloro-Pagane. Me kete Hebrenjt kan ndryshu neper shekuj pastaj Krishterimi ka ba hapje marramendese ne bote, tani Islamizmi e keshtu me radhe...
> 
> Por nje gje di me than qe Fet Monoteiste jan te pecjellura vetem prej atyre Politeiste a prej Hebraizmit nuk mendoj qe kan marr ndonje gje...por nejse prap Historis s'ju dihet ckas mundesh me ndodh...



Marduk wtf??? A nuk e ditke qe tekstet me te lashta jane ruajtur dhe shkruajtur nga hebrenjte? Po te mohosh hebraizmin ne shkrimet e shenjta zere se ke mohuar gjithe biblen. Sa per Jeruzalemin ai eshte ne qender te botes Hebreje shtu edhe Kristiane pasi Zoti Jahveh (Jezus Krishti) do te ulet si mbret mbi SION pasi te kete mundur gjithe kombet kundershtare. Jeruzalemi do te jete qendra e botes ne kohen e Jezus Krishtit.

----------


## Kavir

Mos i mbivleresoni kaq shume hebrenjte. Fete hebraike jane bazuar tek fete paraardhese. Bile nuk kane krijuar as fene e pare monoteiste.
Psh rrethprerja qe eshte simboli me i vjeter i cifuteve eshte ne fakt zakon egjiptian.

Dhe nje fakt tjeter. Bibla dhe Kurani do kishin ngelur krejtesisht libra rajonale sikur te mos perhapeshin me ane te Dhunes se Pushtetit Perandorak. Ne ate kohe sektet fetare kane qene te panumerta, fakti qe ne njohim keto dhe nuk njohim te tjeret ka qene thjesht zgjedhje burokratike sipas interesave te Shtetit.

Arsyeja tjeter e perhapjes se Bibles eshte pushteti i pakufishem qe i njeh Mbretit Dhjata e Re. Mbreterve te Europes u interesonte kjo lloj feje dhe ua imponuan me dhune popujve te tyre.
Pra nuk eshte ceshtje gjenialiteti cifut, por thjesht interesa politike.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

bravo ju qoft, secili vjen e jep mendimin e tij rrethe origjines se fese, dhe te gjithe i'a qelloni me te paren pa lexuar e mesuar asgje nga fet.

PS: Monoteizmi eshte shume me i vjeter se hebraizmi o pipëll ! Konsultohuni se pari me fet, pastaj shisni mend.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> bravo ju qoft, secili vjen e jep mendimin e tij rrethe origjines se fese, dhe te gjithe i'a qelloni me te paren pa lexuar e mesuar asgje nga fet.
> 
> PS: Monoteizmi eshte shume me i vjeter se hebraizmi o pipëll ! Konsultohuni se pari me fet, pastaj shisni mend.


po mir de ti ilirian une kam lexu mjaft per fete dhe e di qe monoteizmi eshte qysh nga koha e ibrahimit. 

ndoshta e kam shkruajtur pak gabim titullin e temes, por e kam fjalen per çifutet e ketu perfshihet edhe ibrahimi apo abrahami.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Mos i mbivleresoni kaq shume hebrenjte. Fete hebraike jane bazuar tek fete paraardhese. Bile nuk kane krijuar as fene e pare monoteiste.
> Psh rrethprerja qe eshte simboli me i vjeter i cifuteve eshte ne fakt zakon egjiptian.
> 
> Dhe nje fakt tjeter. Bibla dhe Kurani do kishin ngelur krejtesisht libra rajonale sikur te mos perhapeshin me ane te Dhunes se Pushtetit Perandorak. Ne ate kohe sektet fetare kane qene te panumerta, fakti qe ne njohim keto dhe nuk njohim te tjeret ka qene thjesht zgjedhje burokratike sipas interesave te Shtetit.
> 
> Arsyeja tjeter e perhapjes se Bibles eshte pushteti i pakufishem qe i njeh Mbretit Dhjata e Re. Mbreterve te Europes u interesonte kjo lloj feje dhe ua imponuan me dhune popujve te tyre.
> Pra nuk eshte ceshtje gjenialiteti cifut, por thjesht interesa politike.


Bravo Kavir. 

Pajtohem plotesisht me ty. 

Pikerisht kete kam dashur te them ne kete teme por nuk dija si te shprehem.

----------


## ExTaSy

o krejt filozofa jan n`ket forum shum bre po dini qka s`po dini dhe n`fakt send s`po dini.

----------


## land

http://www.mapsofwar.com/ind/history-of-religion.html

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> po mir de ti ilirian une kam lexu mjaft per fete dhe e di qe monoteizmi eshte qysh nga koha e ibrahimit. 
> 
> ndoshta e kam shkruajtur pak gabim titullin e temes, por e kam fjalen per çifutet e ketu perfshihet edhe ibrahimi apo abrahami.




Nuk e di, ne tem thua ndryshe (Fet nga hebrenjt), ketu me thua ndryshe (Nga Ibrahimi a.s., e hebrenjt vijn me von me Musën a.s.), ne repliken ndaj antarit kavir prap thua (ne pajtim me mendimin e tij) ndryshe !

Nuk jam i sigurt se ke kuptu diç nga fet. Duhet ta kuptosh qe mendimi i gjithsecilit, nuk eshte doemos e verteta absolute !Paramendo nese çdo kush e jep mendimin e tij rreth nje çeshtje te rendesishme sic jan fet ?! Do te ishte kaos !

----------


## belive-god

> Nuk e di, ne tem thua ndryshe (Fet nga hebrenjt), ketu me thua ndryshe (Nga Ibrahimi a.s., e hebrenjt vijn me von me Musën a.s.), ne repliken ndaj antarit kavir prap thua (ne pajtim me mendimin e tij) ndryshe !
> 
> Nuk jam i sigurt se ke kuptu diç nga fet. Duhet ta kuptosh qe mendimi i gjithsecilit, nuk eshte doemos e verteta absolute !Paramendo nese çdo kush e jep mendimin e tij rreth nje çeshtje te rendesishme sic jan fet ?! Do te ishte kaos !


Eshte mir iliran ta shikosh monoteizmin jo si religjion. Monoteizmi eshte nje etiketim i popujve qe kan besuar ne nje Zot, e Politeizmi ne shume Zotra.

Kurse religjionet asnjera nuk rrjedhe nga tjetra sepse secila e ka bazen e vet.
P.sh Krishterimi e para nuk eshte religjion, por eshte besim. Besimi ndryshon shum nga religjioni ose ``feja``. 

Krishterimi si religjion e ka prejardhjen prej Hebraizmit, kurse si besim fillon me misterin e Krishtit qe eshte Vdekja, Ringjalla dhe Ardhja e Krishtit.

Me nalt ne postimet tjera lexova se Bibla dhe Kurani jane kopje e librave te Hebrenjeve?!

Per mua jo, sepse biblen e perbejne nje shume librash, dhe me librin e Ungjillit permbushet pofetecia e Elise, Jeremise etc, kshtu qe hebrenjte nuk e kane besuar Krishtin te cilin e kane kryqezuar, e te Krishteret e kane besuar ate Krisht te cilin e kane kryqezuar Hebrenjte.

----------


## Marduk

> Marduk wtf??? A nuk e ditke qe tekstet me te lashta jane ruajtur dhe shkruajtur nga hebrenjte? Po te mohosh hebraizmin ne shkrimet e shenjta zere se ke mohuar gjithe biblen. Sa per Jeruzalemin ai eshte ne qender te botes Hebreje shtu edhe Kristiane pasi Zoti Jahveh (Jezus Krishti) do te ulet si mbret mbi SION pasi te kete mundur gjithe kombet kundershtare. Jeruzalemi do te jete qendra e botes ne kohen e Jezus Krishtit.


Jo jo mos me keqkupto najsen s'po thom me Mohu Hebraizmin ndonje gje se eshte e vertet qe Hebraizmi eshte e para prej Feve Monoteiste edhe nje ashtu qe Tekstet e para kan qen prej tyre...por une po mendoj qe Fet kan ba ndryshime gjate Epokave te veta nje ashtu edhe Zotin e kan ndryshu simbas Historis se si u shkru, por prap se prap ju kan Referu vetem NJE ZOTI. Per Hebraizmin s'kam kurgja kundra por Fet tjera qe kan prejardhje prej Hebraizmit nuk e mendoj, t'pakten kshtu eshte Opinioni im.

Me te mira.

----------

